# LENS MOUNT ABRASION



## pbuckland123 (Nov 28, 2011)

I was changing my lens and I noticed that the lens mount on the camera had a ring of abrasion around the near outside of the lens mount on the metal part is as far as I can tell its the rubber gasket off the lens causing it but Im not sure its hard to tell from a photo it most noticeable at the bottom of the image but you can see a ring around the outside of the mount. anyone else have this?





to seen in the picture its probably nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL] 6418568107_e25064bb43_o by pbuckland05, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------

